# Duofertility Monitor



## Huckle73 (Mar 16, 2012)

Hey

Has anyone used one of these and if so what is your expereince of them. £500 is a lot of money but achieveable for us whereas IVF/ICSI pennies are not so willing to give it go if anyone has good stories about it.

Thanks

Babydust to everyone xx


----------



## lou3 (Jun 20, 2004)

Personally I really would not recommend it.  I have been using it for 9 months - am not pregnant and to be honest they only got ovulation right when I supplied them with information from OV tests - at that kind of money I don't expect to also use OV tests.  Not only that but I have had a quite bullying email telling me that I have broken my contract - I wasn't aware I had but they detailed occasions when I was a day late connecting to the computer so are clearly gearing up to ditch me and are making it very clear i wont get my money back!!!!
There are plenty of other much cheaper products out there and as I said despite wearing this stupid sensor I have had much better information from clear blue OV tests that only cost £24 a month!
My friend used the persona monitor and really rated that - much, much cheaper.
Good luck x


----------



## Huckle73 (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks thats really helpful, sorry to hear you are having a rough time. 

Babydust to you xxx


----------



## lou3 (Jun 20, 2004)

Hi Huckle
Have just read your profile and wanted to tell you that i am using Duofertility at the ripe old of age of 42 to try for a sibling for DD who is nearly 4 - conceived naturally after 4 failed IVF attempts so please don't lose hope - miracles happen - I was being greedy!!!!


----------



## Huckle73 (Mar 16, 2012)

Many thanks xx


----------

